# Alfalfa in soap



## Dawn

Is you don't mind me asking how do you use alfalfa is your soap? Do you grind it up?
Thanks VERY much!!
Emily.....a newbie to soap making....


----------



## Patty13637

Gee and I try to avoid hay flakes in my soap :biggrin


----------



## Dawn

Well.. I read somewere on this forum that someone uses it in their soap and I thought that sounded VERY INTERESSTING!!! And hey I'll learn as much as I can about soap making!! :biggrin
Thanks!
Emily


----------



## Guest

Yep, there is enough in my bra at the end of the day that I already have what I need on my body, just use regular soap and the hay stuck to me is already exfoliant enough
Don't ya just love us all... 
Barbara
I have heard of some people using it for green colorant, don't know if it sticks without turning brown...


----------



## Dawn

LOL!! I DON"T think I'll use it in my soap but I was wondering how whoever used it did it.
Emily


----------



## Narrow Chance

That may have been me. I make an Alfalfa soap called 'Cowgirl'. I collect the leaf part of alfalfa, put it in my dehydrator so it's good and dry, and all the creepy crawly's are dead.. then strip the leaves, blend to a powder.. then add at trace to the soap. Don't put in the oven to dry.. don't ask me how I know! :rofl 
Makes a nice green color and it doesn't turn brown.. or it hasn't for me. I have noticed if I don't get it to a good powder stage.. the larger 'pieces parts' will turn a brown, I guess from the lye.

Send me an PM with your address and I'll send you a sample!!


----------



## Sondra

wonder if you could powder up alfalfa pellets.


----------



## kidsngarden

I use Alfalfa powder all the time for green. I buy it at this tea/natural stuff hippy type shop in Bellingham. It is ground very fine and has little or no exfoliation value depending on how much I use. Stays green!!!
Here's my latest with Alfalfa powder - it's cucumber melon and the green is the Alfalfa








The lighter green is this is Afalfa








This one is a whispier expample:








LOVE it!!! My primary greens are chromimium green and alfalfa powder!


----------



## Whitney

Those are very pretty Bethany!


----------



## kidsngarden

Whitney,
Thanks!
The doe in your avatar looks so similar to my capella (the doe on my labels) Shame to sell such pretty girl...but alas she is not a good milker and not registered...


----------



## Dawn

Thanks!! Those are VERY nice!!
REALLY pretty!
Thanks
Emily


----------



## Whitney

Bethany, that doe is Pruittville's Apple Dumpling. She is a sweetie! 
We've sold our goats and started over before too. It was a great decision for us. I think you will be happy you did.


----------

